
We Need Hardware Traps for Integer Overflow (2014) - dmmalam
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/1154
======
Someone
If this will see the light of day, I expect that iOS will have it first.
Reasons? Apple controls its own CPUs, and Swift's 'normal' operators trap on
overflow.

I also think that hardware support for tagged pointers
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tagged_pointer#Examples](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tagged_pointer#Examples))
may be worthwhile for iOS, but that need may decrease if ther will be a
gradual move from Onjective-C to Swift.

------
mhkool
The Mill CPU that Mill Computing is developing, has signalling integer
instructions. In fact, each integer operation has four modes that one can
choose from: ignore, saturate, excepting and widening. The widening mode has a
result that is double-wide as the operands width and hence never overflows.

The Mill CPU is not available yet so have a little patience.

